# A big Thank You



## WV2021 (1/2/21)

Good Morning ,

Just want to sent a big thank you to UGI.

I received my parcell this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/21)

@Ugi is always an excellent example to follow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/2/21)

lekker @Ugi you champ !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (1/2/21)

@Ugi you rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (1/2/21)

@Ugi
@Resistance 
@THE REAPER 

Guys what would be a good mod dual battery to purchase?

As I'm using a Baby puma but want a mod that can take 2 battery's.Mist the one now the other day for R400.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/2/21)

The Argus GT I heard is good. 
The drag, Smoant Naboo(much older)
Freemax 200w Maxus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## WV2021 (1/2/21)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/2/21)

The dual battery Puma, very underrated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (1/2/21)

Resistance said:


> The Argus GT I heard is good.
> The drag, Smoant Naboo(much older)
> Freemax 200w Maxus.


I must agree with you on the drag got mine almost 2 years and still in daily use except the paint that's off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (1/2/21)

Also we'll in my opinion the revenger X it's an old mod but also very good with very fast firing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/21)

Stranger said:


> The dual battery Puma, very underrated.



Puma 200w is cheap as chips and a brilliant mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## WV2021 (1/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Puma 200w is cheap as chips and a brilliant mod!


I do not have a problem with my puma 200w it is just looking at getting a dual mod as the puma I have is a single

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/2/21)

https://vapeville.co.za/products/vapor-storm-puma-200w-tc-box-mod?variant=12966844334179

This one is the dual version. Rugged, light and really good chip with all the fancy goodies

R550 is a very good deal. I have two and have a lot of faith in them for " a budget mod" Does everything you need

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (1/2/21)

Thanks peeps.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Shasta (1/2/21)

I would just like to add that the Hugo Vapor Rader is just as good as the puma. It's cheap, light, takes 28mm atty, easy menu, fast wattage scroll. It's also a very underrated mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/2/21)

The vaper said:


> I must agree with you on the drag got mine almost 2 years and still in daily use except the paint that's off


Ill do a paint job if you do postage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (1/2/21)

WV2021 said:


> I do not have a problem with my puma 200w it is just looking at getting a dual mod as the puma I have is a single


That's your answer then. Puma dual battery. Good luck bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/2/21)

Puma 200, Hugo Radar both similar and very underrated mods. The only one mentioned a bit of thought is needed is the Argus GT! It's fine at lower wattages but very underpowered (if you are a lower wattage vaper then it doesn't matter a jot)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (2/2/21)

Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

